# Smush to Lakers



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Smush Parker is going to the lakers for summer league team  bl Kekai

http://www1.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36515/20050706/lakers_sign_smush_for_summer_play/



> L.A. Daily News - The Lakers have signed free-agent guard Smush Parker to their summer-league team, Ross Siler of the L.A. Daily News is reporting.
> 
> Parker played in 16 games for the Detroit Pistons and Phoenix Suns last season, averaging 3.0 points and 0.9 assists. He played in 66 games for Cleveland in the 2002-03 season, then spent the following year in Greece.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Yet another soul seduced by the Dark Side.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People act like Smush is going to make the squad. Jeez.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> People act like Smush is going to make the squad. Jeez.


Smush is the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We should have got him

He wont make the team though. Im aight bootyking lol


----------

